# Brake pads



## 68gto (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a 68 GTO. It has front disk brakes. I can't seem to be able to get replacement pads. It seems when I order them from any auto parts store, the pads I get, don't fit. I don't think that the calipers were replaced. I'm almost sure they are stock. They are the four piston type. 
Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bucksnort (Jan 29, 2005)

Performance years has them.

http://performanceyears.com/newsite/index.html


----------

